

Is it time to revive the Bill of Rights for Users of the Social Web? - benwerd
http://benwerd.com/2011/09/bill-of-rights-social-web/

======
Aspirina
Yes it very important bur I doubt that it will be happening soon. Google and
Facebook are fighting, the two biggest players and this is the time to act and
demanding a special attention on whats going on! Data is getting available to
everyone and people need a strong support to understand and feel protected.

------
DanielBMarkham
This is a conversation that we desperately need to continue.

I like what the author has done, but I think there are three parts here:

\- The Data

\- The Wire

\- The Processing

I think any rethink of rights will have to address each of these. The key
shift in thinking here is to realize that computers are extensions of our
minds. In this respect they are nothing like a CD-player, radio, telephone, or
any other metaphor the legal system currently uses. To answer this, we're
going to need to ask ourselves the question "If we could get inside anybody's
mind and see exactly what they are thinking all of the time, what new rules do
we need to both hold society together and keep the creative chaos going?"

We really need to fix this. Can't emphasize that enough.

